

Presidential bear hug reveals key problems with Yelp - ljensen
http://venturebeat.com/2012/09/11/presidential-bear-hug-reveals-key-problems-with-yelp/

======
ljensen
This undermines my basic assessment that if a business on Yelp has at least
100 reviews, it compelled enough people to respond an is worth checking out.
I'm still able to use this methodology on Foursquare; if people consistently
check into a place, it can't be that bad.

